# Gravity speakers 5.1...?



## dabster (Jul 22, 2007)

has anybody heard of Gravity speakers, I am not able to find info online abt 'em.
Saw some 5.1 model 6000W PMPO with remote.
I am already aware of models frm Creative and Altec Lansing, the biggest problem is that most of the budget models don't have remote. And I surely need a model with remote.

has anybody bought 'em...? so how they are ...?

And any other 5.1 models(with remote) from other manufacturers...? My bugdet is 4k and might expand to 5k...


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2007)

appears to me dt its got sumthin  do with Germany or sumthin

u cud check it out *here*


----------

